# V&T 4-6-0, She ain't "Box Stock" any more!



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

As my wife will all to readily volunteer to tell you, I can't seem to
leave a train alone 5 minutes after getting it home till something is
getting sawn off, one or more holes are drilled in it, or its paint is
getting changed.
Got V&T "Silverado" set with my economic stimulus check, plus a bit more cash.
I have no garden in this 2nd floor apartment; but what they hey, I Wanted That Train. First regular G train I've had. Have had a long-standing interest in the Virginia & Truckee since way way back when parents got me a green colored book The Age of Steam by a Lucius Beebe and Charles Clegg.
Something
about the locomotive was really bugging me: being done up as a
woodburner with spark arresting stack, boiler molding had extended
smokebox a coal burner with built-in spark arresting screen would have.
Not right.
It had to go.
Sawed it off this morning.
All was going fine till just about done gluing smokebox front on - got a glue drip blemish on side of boiler up by sand pipes. Arrrrrr.
Well,
hmmm, those molded-on sand pipes have been bugging me, if the paint is
going to have to be fixed anyway, might as well carve of the sand pipes
and add real wire - there holes for wire in the running boards, so why
not!
A bit of work with a chisel blade in the craft knife, some wet sanding, and all done. Happy modeler 
Hmmmm,
while boiler is disassembled and I'm hacking bits off, there's that
turbogenerator for electric lighting up between cab and steam dome - it
don't look right for an 1870 style painted woodburner.
Would be a bit of work to carve off molded base and fill hole in boiler top.
But . . .
Anyway, back to shortened smokebox - it really changes apparent proportions of the thing, a lot stockier.
Side effects of the shortening include:
1. having to make a headlight bracket. Am intending to replace dim headlight bulb with an LED - drumhead is brighter than H/L =o.
2. needing to make a pilot deck. Have some Plastruct treadplate good for that job
3. smoke generator had to go, not enough room, but that's okay, couldn't be using it anyway.
There's some work to do inside cab too.
Passenger
cars need a lot of green trim painted; roofs changed from grey to
black; interior painted, especially walls from yellow to wood color.
Want to change interior lighting on cars as well. Instead of two bulbs thinking about using 3 of those O scale lamps with shades.
And that's about all the news for now.
later,
Forrest Scott Wood


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Will have to upgrade membership before can post photos, I guess, in the meantime, can be found on the Gn15, G Scale Minimum Gauge, board here; 
http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?p=70783


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Far be it for me to dissuade you from upgrading your membership here, but you needn't be a 1st class member to post photos. You merely need to have them accessible on the web. 

[*img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/3797344526_fe093126c0.jpg[*/img] 

without the "*" yields this: 










All you need to do is just type in the [*img][*/img] tags for each photo you want to insert as you're composing your message, then paste the URL for the photo between the two tags. 

Later, 

K


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Aha! Here we go: some of those world famous "In Progress" photos









shorter smokebox makes her look chunkier 











cab roof is going to get covered with sheet metal as was real thing with tin or copper - model will get K&S .003 inch thick sheet craft copper
all the details on that not worked out yet.

actually, none of the details on how to do that are worked out yet! 


I don't know when in 1860-1870-1880 period cab roof hatches became common, but sometime in there they did start showing up: I didn't like way it looked with rest of lines on this loco. 

PRR and Glenbrook Valley locos will keep theirs. Kathy's getting a V&T set and told me to keep my saw well clear of it if I ever wanted dinner again









repaint on left, stock except green platforms and under baggage door on right 









I don't know what the real car's roof was covered with by the builder back then and when and if it would have been changed during it's existence and have drawn conclusion it eventually was covered with sheet metal. However, the fabric texture is visually appealing so sections of Silkspan model airplane tissue are being painted on. 


repainted interior, floor molding was a slightly bluish green bare plastic 









not sure if this one's a V&T prototype, haven't seen it in any books


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

All you need to do is just type in the [*img][*/img] tags for each photo you want to insert as you're composing your message, then paste the URL for the photo between the two tags. 

Later, 

K 
That's what was throwing me, am used to seeing buttons for that, not seeing any I assumed couldn't do pictures.
_When am I going to learn that thing about assuming stuff????????????????_


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Enjoying the 'in work' photos. Is your wife part of your hobby too? Mine is.

Thanks K for helping get the pics up.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By Les on 07 Aug 2009 06:13 PM 
Enjoying the 'in work' photos. Is your wife part of your hobby too? Mine is.


Thanks







Yes she is - we share but are different - I do the scale/gauge combos in my screen name and she does HO, we each have our own little shelf layouts under construction; very slowly as neither one of us is in great health, but they are going, and that's what counts. One of our favorite shared things is building and kitbashing structures in our respective scales. 

Trains have been in her family. She was married before and her ex brother in law is an engineer for UP. An uncle used to be a yard tower operator for MoPac. Kathy was one of those girls who wanted train sets as much as dolls ! We joke that she married me for my trains and I married her for the tools she inherited from her father









She also quilts and one day it dawned on us that quilting and model building are pretty much the same art in different media. Both start with a plan, prepared or freelance.
There's parts to cut and assemble in a specified order with appropriate fastenings and/or adhesives. And you're looking to get the colors and textures and compositions of those parts right. You want to wind up with something which fulfills its function and is pleasing to your eye.

Same-same! 


This will show relation of G to Gn15 industrial and estate trams. 









_no, Grumman the lame roadkill rescue wondercat, won't in every photo, just been having fun with him yesterday and today_ 



Note: that thick blue book just in from right end of shelf mentions that screens in top of these spark arresting stacks usually burned out in a bout 3 weeks or so.
Constant maintenance item.


A mutual friend who was best man at our wedding several years ago does both N and Garden, his wife doesn't share his hobby but is appreciative of his interest and enjoyment and knowledgeable about railroading. She has a diabolical sense of humor too - one time Greg was certain he'd gotten away with sneaking in a new N scale Mikado to his layout as Marilyn hadn't said anything about it for, I don't know, a month, or two; then in the middle of something totally unrelated she tossed out with a wink, "That's a nice new Kato Mikado you got."


Yep, them women sure are an interesting breed of cat







Gotta love 'em.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Here's combine knocked down


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By on30gn15 on 07 Aug 2009 07:15 PM 
Posted By Les on 07 Aug 2009 06:13 PM 
Enjoying the 'in work' photos. Is your wife part of your hobby too? Mine is.


Thanks







Yes she is - we share but are different - I do the scale/gauge combos in my screen name and she does HO, we each have our own little shelf layouts under construction; very slowly as neither one of us is in great health, but they are going, and that's what counts. One of our favorite shared things is building and kitbashing structures in our respective scales.

/// That's great. My wife loves the scenery part. Like you two, neither of us are in the best of health, so things are very slow here. I haven't gotten benchwork up yet, but I had to play a lot of catchup because of a flood and her business going south. She gets involved to the point where she'll say, "You can't put track there, I'm going to build a mountain/building what-have-you." We do it together. I like the mechanical end. 

Trains have been in her family. She was married before and her ex brother in law is an engineer for UP. An uncle used to be a yard tower operator for MoPac. Kathy was one of those girls who wanted train sets as much as dolls ! We joke that she married me for my trains and I married her for the tools she inherited from her father









/// Tools? She came with tools? Whoa, can you pick 'em, or can you pick 'em?









She also quilts and one day it dawned on us that quilting and model building are pretty much the same art in different media. Both start with a plan, prepared or freelance.
There's parts to cut and assemble in a specified order with appropriate fastenings and/or adhesives. And you're looking to get the colors and textures and compositions of those parts right. You want to wind up with something which fulfills its function and is pleasing to your eye.

Same-same! 


This will show relation of G to Gn15 industrial and estate trams. 









_no, Grumman the lame roadkill rescue wondercat, won't in every photo, just been having fun with him yesterday and today_ 



Note: that thick blue book just in from right end of shelf mentions that screens in top of these spark arresting stacks usually burned out in a bout 3 weeks or so.
Constant maintenance item.


/// Thanks for the comparison picture, that's the first time I've seen G and Gn15 contrasted.

A mutual friend who was best man at our wedding several years ago does both N and Garden, his wife doesn't share his hobby but is appreciative of his interest and enjoyment and knowledgeable about railroading. She has a diabolical sense of humor too - one time Greg was certain he'd gotten away with sneaking in a new N scale Mikado to his layout as Marilyn hadn't said anything about it for, I don't know, a month, or two; then in the middle of something totally unrelated she tossed out with a wink, "That's a nice new Kato Mikado you got."


Yep, them women sure are an interesting breed of cat







Gotta love 'em.

/// Oh yeah. Gotta love 'em.

Les


----------

